# Hot Pink Lipstick for Fair Skin



## Fiona125 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been looking for a hot pink/fuchsia lipstick for a while. I know MAC makes a few good ones, but I've never tried them. Any brand is good though.

For reference, I'm about NW10-15. 

TIA!


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm NW10 and I love Girl About Town. Make sure you do a strong brow to balance it out.


----------



## Fiona125 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thank you! That was one I was thinking about, but I wasn't sure of how it would look on someone with my skintone. And thanks for the brow tip, that would probably help make it a little more wearable.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, hot pink is hot pink. I think you just need to be brave, regardless of skintone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Show Orchid is another one you could check out. It's pro but it was released with Riveting earlier this year, so it might still be available at certain non-pro locations.


----------



## Meisje (Jul 26, 2010)

I love Girl About Town and I am very pale.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm NW20 with red hair, and I love Show Orchid.

Also look at NARS Schiap.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 26, 2010)

I am a pretty pale gal (NW20) and I like Milan Mode from Euristocrats.  Sort of a fushia/hot pink with sparkle (subtle sparkle, not like disco balls of d00m)


----------



## cipelica (Jul 27, 2010)

Girl About Town


----------



## Fiona125 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I think I'll get Girl About Town. Show Orchid would be a hassle since I don't have a Pro Store.


----------



## Zephyra (Jul 27, 2010)

OCC lip tar in "Anime" is another incredibly bright pink.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 27, 2010)

I like Trimming Talk


----------



## moonlit (Jul 28, 2010)

Nars schiap
YSL-Provacative pink
Mac Gladiola

I have all three


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 30, 2010)

Mac Lustering or Speak Louder.


----------



## Lyssah (Jul 31, 2010)

Girl About Town or Lickable.


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

definitely girl about town.


----------



## jennifer. (Jul 31, 2010)

sara (themakeupsnob & MrsRjizzle on here) recently brought up NYC's blue rose lipstick so i went to the drugstore to check it out and it's one of the prettiest hot pink lipsticks i've ever seen.  it kind of reminds me of show orchid just by looking at it but i don't have that one so i can't say for sure.  i think it might be perfect for a variety of skin tones.  it's bright pink with a bluish hue to it.  super pretty.

she compares it to chanel's coco pink and based on her swatches, it DOES look very similar.  the best thing about it is that it's super cheap, like under $2!  i wear it with mac's magenta lipliner and it's perfect.  i'm an nc20-25, btw.


----------



## ashley8119 (Jul 31, 2010)

I love OCC Anime lip tar, and NARS Schiap. I love Girl About Town as well. I actually did a lip swatch of Anime on the OCC Swatch thread.

See?


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 1, 2010)

stila's lip enamel in Giggle. You'll thank me.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 4, 2010)

MAC Girl About Town lipstick

MAC Cranapple lipliner

Buxom lipliner stick in Monte Carlo.. This one is amazing!


----------



## Caderas (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree with Girl About Town and Show Orchid!  I'm NC15 in the winter and I definitely love me some Impassioned as well.  If you want to venture on the purply-pink side, Up the Amp would look beyond GORGEOUS on your skin.


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure if it's really a "HOT" pink, but, the new MAC Dazzle Lipstick in Naughty You is a pretty vibrant pink!  I am pretty fair and it looks nice on me.


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 13, 2010)

YES MAC Girl About Town is an amazing POWPOWPOW hot pink!


----------



## starlaj (Oct 1, 2010)

Illamasqua Avenge


----------

